# London - Surrey 19?



## griffin1907

Hi,

Is anyone on here doing the London - Surrey 19 in a couple of weeks?

Anyone done it?

I have a couple of questions & hope someone can help!

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## Serious Performance

I'm down to do it but only recently back on the bike after a 2 months off with an injury... Probably going to defer.


----------



## griffin1907

Well, I done it. Only had the bike 8 days, I done 15, 17 & 20miles as training days last week. Sunday I done the Surrey to London 19 in 1h 28mins.

It’s a MASSIVE personal triumph for me on so many levels. I’m chuffed to bits.

Now looking at what I’m going to do next.


----------



## jenks

Well done! Plenty of organised rides out there to keep you motivated. Have a look on Sustrans web site to find cycle routes near you.


----------

